# Retirement in Durban



## proyster1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Good day,

I am starting to look at retirement and I have been reading up on SA and that looks like a place I can spend the rest of my days. I will be making several trips to SA starting in 2017. I have a few questions I like to ask specifically to residents of Durban. 

1) Rent or buy? (what do you suggest)
2) What language should I learn? (when in Rome)
3) Taxis or owning a vehicle? (any suggestions)
4) Is the crime rate truly exaggerated?


----------



## IlMaritz (Aug 31, 2016)

*Durban Retirement*

I don't live in Durban but go there often. You need to learn English and Zulu would be to your benefit, Use your own vehicle for transport. About the crime, well crime is all over the world, it depends on where in Durban you are going to stay. Don't really know whether you should buy or rent, my personal opinion if you are going to be here for more than 10 years it will be better to buy. 
If you are looking for a way to enhance your retirement fund and live the "golden Years" with out the financial worry most people have, give me a reply and we can arrange a meeting when you are in SA again. 
Regards
Ilona


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

proyster1 said:


> Good day,
> 
> I am starting to look at retirement and I have been reading up on SA and that looks like a place I can spend the rest of my days. I will be making several trips to SA starting in 2017. I have a few questions I like to ask specifically to residents of Durban.
> 
> ...


It is! I've lived here my whole life and have not had an experience that I have not heard happen internationally. If you live in a suitable area you will be fine and there is many up market, gated communities as well.


----------

